# January Photo Contest



## Finn's Fan

*Exhausted best buddies*

I'll start even though I can't win. My granddog and Finn has been playing hard for a couple of hours and this was the result.


----------



## mudEpawz

Good theme! 

This is Chloe with her buddy (my parents lab) Charlie.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Ky teaching Bentley to two step...


----------



## Megora

This was about that time I knew they were really going to be bffs.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Bookends" This is Jordan and her BFF Booker


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy my puppy is laying on top of Reilly my 5 year old boy. Reilly loves his new puppy. He even cleans her and babies her like a female would. I've never seen an older male take to a new puppy like this. He is the perfect babysitter. I don't know what I would do without him!


----------



## Skipperella

These are my pups Biscuit and Donut - Best friends taking a nap 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

This was the moment, yesterday 12-31-12, when I knew Emma finally excepted Sage.


----------



## Claudia M

Mom just doesn't appreciate opera enough!


----------



## Claudia M

oops - two pics attached instead of one.


----------



## Golden4Life

"Do you think she'll notice me if I attach myself here?" 3 month old Kali & 11 year old Sarah (the black lab)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I have lots and lots of my two together because they don't like to be apart. Gunner had the whole yard to go sit and rest but had to lean on his sister, Honey. I love this pic of my two.


----------



## JDandBigAm

"Lean On Me" 
Jonah resting his chin on Amber Rose's back.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia loves hiking with her friends*


----------



## goldilover2650

It was a lazy Sunday with Bailey and my bridge girl Maggie









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sameli102

*Parker & Tilley as pups*

I just love how both of Parkers paws are wrapped around Tilley like he's hugging her......


----------



## vcm5

Riley and Winston giving an innocent look after misbehaving!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My crew enjoying a romp in the yard.


----------



## A1Malinois

Miss Cone head being cared for by her brothers


----------



## Cari

Yukon and his sister Mika


----------



## Mileysmom

Echo resting on Miley's head!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie and my mom's dog, Abby...and my brother in the background (a twofer as Abby and my brother are Maggie's two best friends)


----------



## coaraujo

Oliver and Bernie with Cousin Charlie - Paw Pals . Poor Ollie, his size kinda puts him at a disadvantage during playtime. You gotta give the pup credit for trying !


----------



## kjohnstone82

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWW :smooch:


----------



## Vhuynh2

Here's Molly playing with her best friend Bo.


----------



## Wendy427

Here's my bridge girl, Lacey, with her Paw Pal Simba:


----------



## Stefan

Ollie having a play in the park with his new bigger and older friend Homer 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kwhit

I had just pulled up some carpeting in my family room and had the concrete floor exposed until the new carpet got put in. It was the middle of summer and was really hot. Chance and Savanah immediately took advantage of the cool concrete floor...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here's baby Cosmo and Guide Dog Busson!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

Kisses for his best friend.


----------



## DogsRule1234567

Picture to come...!  I can't upload and I can't figure out how to delete my original post. Oops!


----------



## Waggily Tail

*X-Rated!*

Here's Maggie Rose with Beau, one of her many boyfriends.


----------



## Jtpllc

This is Van Gogh I didn't see this part of the forum until now hope you all enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

That is a very sweet photo of Van Gogh! Thank you for sharing. However, the photo contest has a specific theme every month that the entries should represent. This month's theme is "Paw Pals" (canine best friends). Do you have a photo of Van Gogh with a doggy friend to enter?


----------



## Ash

My 3 all together!


----------



## Ithaca

Violet loves her "mom" Poppy! And Poppy loves Violet... most of the time!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

*Maddie & Basil*

This picture pretty much sums up how Maddie & Basil have bonded over the past 6 months. BTW, those aren't dingle berries on Maddie's tail, it's leaves from our yard 

">http://


----------



## Jtpllc

This is my golden retriever chance; i rescued it 4 years ago in Florida. Someone shot it with a BB gun in his face then tossed him out a moving car on 75.

I've had him since, his name is " chance" because we gave him a second chance...

Bella is our chihuahua; my grandmothers birthday gift 3 years ago, then passed away a year later :/

Bella and chance are not able to be separated, they love one an another like no other... You can see from the photos that she sleeps on his back, we have a bed pouch that he has for a vest and Bella will ride on top of chance....

However chance and Bella are at my parents house; I wanted to share my little guys. I don't think chance is pure, just don't know what he's mixed with.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31

Fannin letting 6 month old Gunner steal his ball!


----------



## lestat1978

I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Jen & Brew

This so far is my fav of Brewdle-doo and Jessy. At our special spot on the river!


----------



## OutWest

*When Tucker met Bella....*

It was love at first sight (unlike Billy and Meg in the movie!). This was taken the day after we brought Bella home. This is what goes on in our living room all the time. Lots of fun to watch. I'm so glad I got Tucker (and the rest of our family) a new friend! (Bella is in front in pink collar, Tucker in back)


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

My son and DIL's dogs, Doug the pug and Angus.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow and Cooper - the couch monsters. Shadow looks up to Uncle Cooper so much that he has to do everything Uncle Cooper does - right down to positioning.


----------



## Jingers mom

*Jinger, Riley, and Noah*

My three dogs romping in the yard.


----------



## SimTek

Samantha and her Buddy Boy..


----------



## JumpKobe

I don't have enough posts but thought I'd share. 

Our pup Hunter is officially BFF with sister's Lab Coco. Practically cousins. Here they're pooped from so much play time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murrke03

Working together to free the trapped ball!


----------



## Jen & Brew

another one from just the other day. Brew and his XXL girlfriend Molly romping around the dog park after a long hike!


----------



## kjohnstone82

Another cute one,know it can't be counted but its one of my favs, simple yet cute. Found them sleeping together like that, paw to paw!


----------



## tobysmommy

kjohnstone82 said:


> Another cute one,*know it can't be counted* but its one of my favs, simple yet cute.


Why not? Cute photo.


----------



## kjohnstone82

I just thought you could only post one


----------



## tobysmommy

Oh! I didn't realize this was your second. You're right - only one entry per member. If you would you rather enter this than your first photo, let me know.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker playing with Tonka-his live in Buddy*

Here's a pic of our 4 year old male Golden Retriever,Tucker, playing with our 3 year old male Samoyed,Tonka!! They had just gotten out of the swimming pool-they are BEST BUDDIES!!


----------



## AlanK

Tuff and his step sister?...she belongs to the folks who gave Tuff to me. Whispering sweet stuff to Tuff.


----------



## Bentleysmom

There's been some great contests but I think this is my Fav! I keep coming to look because I love all of them. Voting will be a nightmare :doh:


----------



## Neeko13

Brothers Neeko & Nash under the tree, waiting for Santa....


----------



## AlanK

Such great pictures everyone.


----------



## Waggily Tail

I have shamefully voted for Maggie's pics except for two contests. Oh boy, this will be a tough one.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm going to bail on this one...there are just too many wonderful pictures to try and pick just one! Great shots everybody...in my eyes you're all number one.

Pete


----------



## Hearts of Gold

*"The First Kiss"*

"The First Kiss"

Oliver showing his affection for Chrissy.


----------



## OutWest

Hearts of Gold said:


> "The First Kiss"
> 
> Oliver showing his affection for Chrissy.


Chrissy looks unconvinced! LOL Really cute shot.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

OutWest said:


> Chrissy looks unconvinced! LOL Really cute shot.


I believe Oliver was whispering "Sweet Nothings" to her.


----------



## Waggily Tail

The 1st kiss is always special. Oliver is a true gentleman. Just beautiful!


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful photos


----------



## Gwen

I'm entering the picture of Riley & Kristy but added the (3) golden kids just for pleasure - I love both of these pictures!


----------



## kjohnstone82

'Heartsofgold' that is a gorgeous photo, so sweet, i hope you are getting it framed!


----------



## arcane

Gwen said:


> I'm entering the picture of Riley & Kristy but added the (3) golden kids just for pleasure - I love both of these pictures!


beautiful shot of Riley; Gwen


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*Paw Pals*

This is Summer with her bff Lilly who she met right here on this forum!


----------



## tobysmommy

Sweet Summer Time, I cannot see your photo, probably because it is linked from your GRF photo album. A number of us (me included) are unable to see such photos, which is why I ask that photos be attached to your post here. Would you please post the photo again and attach it this time? Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*Paw Pals*

Ok, lets try again...sorry...This is Summer and her bff Lilly who she met here on this forum!


----------



## tobysmommy

I can see it now. Thanks!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Everything a girl needs, her mom and her ball and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## AlanK

Well this month is certainly going to be very challenging figuring who to vote for. Great photo's everyone.


----------



## Bentleysmom

AlanK said:


> Well this month is certainly going to be very challenging figuring who to vote for. Great photo's everyone.


I agree! The toughest yet I think. Maybe we could vote for 1st, 2nd, 3rd this month?? Oh well I tried


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Bentleysmom said:


> I agree! The toughest yet I think. Maybe we could vote for 1st, 2nd, 3rd this month?? Oh well I tried


Or how about 1st, 1st and 1st.

Pete


----------



## ArcticCat

Just took with cell.


----------



## Chaya

No offense Little One, your baby teeth are pretty weak-sauce, so just stay outta the way when I play with Mom. Don't worry, I'll play with you when Mom gets boring.


----------



## the S team

Doggie BFF's don't hold hands, they hold tails. Sara always spends Scout's chemo day literally by his side. He doesn't like to be laid on those days but needs her near. I will always treasure these moments and this pic of them says so much even without seeing their faces.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

